# Inducing AF



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone else done this? I have a history of wacky, sometimes incredibly long cycles, even when TTC#1, but especially now that I am TTC#2 while BFing. So I thought I might be pregnant this cycle, but I got a BFN this morning.

Now I want to bring on AF as soon as possible so I can get on with this cycle, but I don't want to do anything drastic just in case. So I did a lot of searching, and it seems like there's no proven harm in having a moderate amount of B6, calcium, and magnesium, and a small amount of Vitamin C... ? Has anyone tried any of these? Did it help to bring on AF? If so, how soon? Herbs aren't really an option for me since I *hate* teas with a passion.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

When TTC DD, I used acupuncture to induce AF. It had been almost 6 months, so a bit different from you, but within 3 days, AF came.


----------



## Rainy229 (Apr 4, 2010)

Weird how this happens... I was JUST researching how to induce AF! I've never done it before, other than using vitex to "straighten out" my cycle. I decided on the parsley tea, since I LOVE parsley.... Worst case - plug and chug!

Good luck!

Rainy


----------



## Sammerson0814 (Apr 6, 2010)

I was just searching the same thing. I want to induce AF after waiting 65 days after coming off the pill. I have found ginger tea, parsley tea, and the spanish drink Malta, heated. I have a woman I work with that tried the Malta warm, and she says it works.

One question though, are there any dangers in inducing AF when it has not started after coming off the pill? If not, I am trying this tonight.


----------



## Rainy229 (Apr 4, 2010)

Update on parsley tea:

So.... I drank a cup of parsley and ginger tea (brewed together) with a dollop of honey last night... and I'm spotting this afternoon! (CD43, when I've been 29-30ish for a while) I'd like it better if I would have held off on the ginger though... I'll try another cup today and see what happens...

--Rainy


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Intercourse could help - semen contains prostaglandins which can help induce uterine contractions but in general, I'm not sure how much you can alter this. (I also tend to have LONG and irregular cycles.)

One thing that helped regulate my cycles (and several other problems I was having) was to correct my significant Vitamin D deficiency so you might want to consider at least 2,000 IU of Vitamin D daily. (I have to take 4,000-6,000 IU to keep my levels in the ideal range of 40-60.) I don't think I would have ever become pregnant with #1 had I not got my Vitamin D levels into the normal range.


----------



## Sammerson0814 (Apr 6, 2010)

I was going to try the heated MAlta last night, but I couldn't do it. It tasted horrible. So i took 3,000 mg of Vitamin C last night and this morning. Nothing yet. I will be going and getting parsley and ginger for tea tonight. How do you make this tea?


----------



## Rainy229 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sammerson - I looked up herbal emmenagogues online, finding parsley and ginger both have emmenagogue properties, and since I like both, I figured I'd try both... I kinda averaged out the recipes - most were measured in cups of water to handfuls of chopped parsley... I used about 3 handfuls (about 1/2 of a bunch - just the leaves) chopped parsley to about 3 cups of water and simmered it for 25 minutes, adding some ginger with 20 minutes to go. When the time was up, I strained the parsley and ginger out of the water and put the liquid in a mug. I re-heat it on the stove when I need to - since it's more convenient than spending half an hour on it every time I'm ready to drink some... I'd say the adding ginger was a mistake - the parsley tea would probably taste tons better without the ginger! I was also reading that parsley stalks can be used as a sort of vaginal suppository to deliver their emmenagogue properties - although, I'm SO not going there........... And just so it's crystal clear - I'm not a doctor, herbalist, or qualified in any way to tell anyone how to make a tea for any medicinal purpose, I'm just saying what I did...









Best of luck!

Rainy


----------

